# Love, Oh love, Oh careless love...



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Apart from one incident during her first heat when she took off down the road in search of the terrier at the farm, and a few times she gazed with longing eyes at Dog the big red labrador as he gambolled through silver spray in the river, Sophy has always been very easy during her heats, ignoring males or telling them to go away. At twelve and a half she is now head over heels in love with Elton, the three legged terrier mix next door. She is constantly mithering to go out, immediately checks his garden, waits disconsolately if he is not there, and goes into full on flirt mode through the gate if he is. Perhaps it is just as well I plan on spaying her after this cycle, following the vaginal polyp - she reckons this is the Real Thing. I have told her she will have to settle for Just Good Friends, but her hormones are definitely in overdrive this time around...


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

Yes, it's time for The Talk.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

I can picture her, flicking her ear feathers enticingly, looking over her shoulder, sparkling eyes oh so slightly cast down 💓


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

You have described it exactly, Rose. Then when she has got the poor boys all enthused (young Gus is usually there with Elton) she will decide it must be time for breakfast, or a walk, and go off with a “Bye, guys!” and never a backward glance. Frankly, she is a hussy! Fortunately they are not entirely sure what it is all about, so are not worked up to the point of not eating or sleeping as some dogs can be. But it makes me realise all over again that dogs have decided ideas about who they want to mate with, and they don’t always coincide with ours!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

I had a sudden image of Sophy and MollyMuiMa's Molly having a girls night out, teasing the poor boys to distraction then going home to relish their triumphs 🤩


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Oh yes! Hours putting on their nail varnish first, although Sophy might not relish that bit, and then dancing round their leads on the floor at the disco while pretending not to eye up the boys!


----------

